# Umina Jan 26/27/28



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

A few weeks away but we're heading up to the caravan park for the long weekend - if anyone is in the neighbourhood and wants to go for a fish.........


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll have to check dates Paul but if i'm around yeah.

As long as you don't catch another hammerhead :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Just jealous ? I can understand :lol: Hopefully conditions and time work out - always fun fishing with others.

Cheers


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

gday paul,should be ok ,not going away,i will pm my ph number ,give me a ring


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Paul, reckon i'm in for one day outside, are you heading out each day ?

If you want to fish the channel and oyster racks one day, would be happy to show you around. I'll be heading out sometime over the weekend.

Cheers Dave


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi,
It would be great to catch up. Definately want to do a couple of beach launches - as its so convenient from the campsite. Likewise I'd like to try a a rack session ( I had sod all luck last time at Forster, so would be keen for some tips on how to fish them. I did invest in a little 'rack raider' popper and will probably leave the kingy gear at home). Depending on what is the best time of day etc etc should be able to do both. Will be up there from Friday night - will PM you my mobile and give you a call so we can plan something. I don't think I'll have access to the web where I'm staying.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Paul,

If you don't get to take the kayak out and are taking a flick stick with you the small creek at the end of the caravan park has bass in it (well used to about 10 years ago when I last fished it) so maybe take some bass lures with you and have a flick.

Marty


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Still a few days away, but tentatively Sat AM - off the beach and around the headland to the right (or should I head left along the beach ?)
Sun AM - Either beach, or if someone wants to show me - the canals & racks ( & tell me where the launch is)
Mon AM - Open

Will most likely have the double kayak and no sounder this trip.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I shouldn't spread scurrilous rumours, but I was told this evening that there is a 5m GWS hanging out between Ettalong and Lion Is :shock: Should mean lots of salmon


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Peril - I'd better take my kingfish outfit after all........ (or maybe stick to the canals - the double yak is big, but a 5m GWS is bigger still.......)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Saturday, Might be out for me but Sunday and Monday morning are open so i'm easy for them.

Peril had to mention a King George Whiting didn't he now i'll be looking over my shoulder the whole time.

Cheers Dave


----------

